
'Gaming Disorder' Deemed an Official Illness by World Health Organization - howard941
https://www.cnet.com/news/world-health-organization-deems-gaming-disorder-an-official-illness/
======
ksaj
I keep seeing this debated. But if sex and addictions are a thing, I don't see
why gaming (and social networking for that matter) compulsions wouldn't be.

